
Show HN: I created a Python framework for fast Slack bot development - NFicano
https://github.com/nficano/gendo
======
mjhea0
Nice! Just added to -> [https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#sl...](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#slack---team-communication-platform)

